

Show HN: iOS ClojureScript REPL - mfikes
http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-07-20-ios-clojurescript-repl-available-in-app-store.html

======
mfikes
Replete is a free and open source
([https://github.com/mfikes/replete](https://github.com/mfikes/replete))
ClojureScript REPL, and it was just now made available the App Store.

It is based on a relatively recent ability for ClojureScript to “bootstrap” or
“self-host,” and thus is the first time it is possible to evaluate
ClojureScript forms directly on a device without resorting to a back-end
compiler service. (No network access is needed.)

This is just the first release with a minimal feature set. We would greatly
appreciate any feedback for future improvements!

